# What happened



## Gold (Sep 24, 2009)

Did anyone else try and log on today only to find out you couldn't ?


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Noxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, we are reaching this hosting plan limits. For this reason, I will be switching to a better plan in about 20 days.


----------



## markqf1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Please don't take my sunshine away! :| 

Mark


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 25, 2009)

Noxx said:


> Yes, we are reaching this hosting plan limits. For this reason, I will be switching to a better plan in about 20 days.



Noxx how much extra it will be? How about this year with donations. Let us know about costs of all this fun I am sure that we can help you out.


----------



## metatp (Sep 25, 2009)

patnor1011 said:


> Noxx how much extra it will be? How about this year with donations. Let us know about costs of all this fun I am sure that we can help you out.


Noxx, how do I donate to this sight? I can't give much, but I can give $10 or so. Do you take silver?


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 25, 2009)

Noxx,

What email address should I use to PayPal you $10.00 to help with hosting fees?


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 25, 2009)

Guys, 
Do a Google search for Gold Refining Forum.

The openning page has a tab for donations.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 25, 2009)

Donations are here:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html

Buzz


----------



## Noxx (Sep 25, 2009)

I've updated the donation page.

Thanks for your donations guys


----------



## metatp (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank You!


----------

